

Running Gambit Scheme on iOS - tmbsundar
http://asivitz.com/posts/running_gambit_scheme_on_ios

======
paines
Would it be possible to run a repl on the iPhone and evaluate scheme code on
the fly, maybe via Geiser from your devel machine?

